#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP USER Please SHARE

## Rudi Tua

Hi dear all brothers,



I have problem during use ETAP for motor starting simulation, it always ended up with this message

Calculation proses terminated abnormally - Exit code - C000002B

I can not solve it, it wont get through, any body can help me to find the problem?
for information The files is pass for 
    a. loadflow study
    b. short circuit study

Please help, I need to do the simulation urgently.
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Rudi TuaSee More: ETAP USER Please SHARE

----------


## etapexpert

Rudi,

It is difficult us to guide by looking only into the error message.

If you did any changes in the motor, undo with old data and run it. If they are ok with old data, just do the analysis with new data before enter in the model.

or just zip the model and give me a link to analysis.

Sorry.

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Rudi,
> 
> It is difficult us to guide by looking only into the error message.
> 
> If you did any changes in the motor, undo with old data and run it. If they are ok with old data, just do the analysis with new data before enter in the model.
> 
> or just zip the model and give me a link to analysis.
> 
> Sorry.



Hi Etapexpert,
I can not undo it, its been weeks I have repair my data (unfortunely, without doing simulation & cross check after any changes) in order to complete relay protection system and add some motor data on the system ... pity ...., but when I open my old data (that I have save it separately), the motor starting simulation works fine, still can not solve it. 
I have tried to dis----- all load exclude the motor I want to start, so that the generator is only supply the motor ... it also stuck with "terminated process", and then I tried to start another motor, and the generator is only supply that started motor, it also stuck ... so then I think it is about the generator spec, then I try to change the "in operation" generator ... and got the same result.
then I copy the generator from different files (old file, that is working fine for start motor simulation), it is also stuck.
can you help me explain what to do?, or at least please explain the meaning of the error message, and BTW do you have the list of ETAP error message with the meaning?
Thanks 
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

My files is more than 180mB, and it is difficult to upload my files in that size.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi mshakee144
stop bothering thread with your duplication post, it is not worth to have much post just by duplicate it.
I have check that you post duplicate posting everywhere on unrelated matter, how about creating your own thread, and post everything you have, so that when anybody who knows your posting is valuable, then every body will thank you for that.
But anyway .. Sorry brother
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## etapexpert

Rudi,

You won or not ?

It is more than a year i did motor analysis.

I have some clues.

open the motor data in the old model, pick carefully all the data.i like to take a screenshot per setting page.

again open the new model , the motor data.

check and compare both.

you will find where u went wrong.

still not getting ? are you an member in linkedin ? make it if not. join etap group. post your question there. you may find some geniuos there.

(my self an expert but i am not really an expert in etap. sorry !!)

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Etapexpert,

Thanks for keep in touch,
one weird step I found to solve the problem, is that ... when ever I open my old files, and the motor starting is working fine, then I open the files with "problem", and it works fine, but it just happened for one time, can not do for the second nor third.
I also suspect that motor might be the problem, because I add more motor on the system, so then I go simulation with different loading type, then it works .... wow ... so one or more of my motor loading spec is the problem, but the question is "which one" .... arrrrgggh.
My friend, is there any way to seek which load is the problem?, and more more .... is there any easy way to set motor/load loading scheme in spreadsheet mode (or other way), compare to change the setting one by one in etap pages?
Thanks my friend, I am still keep trying.
My best regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Rudi,
> 
> You won or not ?
> 
> It is more than a year i did motor analysis.
> 
> I have some clues.
> 
> open the motor data in the old model, pick carefully all the data.i like to take a screenshot per setting page.
> ...



thanks for the advice about linkedin, I will try.
Regards

----------


## etapexpert

Ok. you like to see which one is gives trouble you ?

you can switch off all the motor. run by switch it on one by one. so that you can find which one is in error page.

You said, when you run first time it stimulate ok but it gives error if you run it further.

mmm..... i am sorry rudi.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Ok. you like to see which one is gives trouble you ?
> 
> you can switch off all the motor. run by switch it on one by one. so that you can find which one is in error page.
> 
> You said, when you run first time it stimulate ok but it gives error if you run it further.
> 
> mmm..... i am sorry rudi.



Thanks Etapexpert,

I will try any more steps.
Thanks again.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi dear friends,

One funny question.
Did any one have had a clue to change the ETAP 7.5 serial number that shows at the etap reports? besides hide it?
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi brother's

I have a question ab. etap
How can we apply 87relay for induction motor?, anybody have experience?


please share. Thanks 
RegardsSee More: ETAP USER Please SHARE

----------


## nagovind

To hide the serial number take the report print in Ms word or Ms Excel and not PDF so the serial no, can be edited easily
Once after correcting the serial no. convert to pdf, now its done
Hope this helps

----------


## Rudi Tua

> To hide the serial number take the report print in Ms word or Ms Excel and not PDF so the serial no, can be edited easily
> Once after correcting the serial no. convert to pdf, now its done
> Hope this helps



Thanks Nagovind, 
I have done that kind of things, Thanks again.
Regards

----------


## rocknroll

How to print crystal report in ETAP 7.5. It is not activated when we use %RZRSSNwC%Qrn%hRvCpRCw8+CvfpBx4tzfMu

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi friend,

anybody has an experience to install etap in Linux OS?
Thanks in advance

----------

